# Hello out there



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi, my name is Kacee I’m 35. I like fly fishing and boats. I’m located in the great state of Texas.
I love Tarpon fishing and any species on the Texas Coast. Styles of fishing I enjoy are Fly and conventional, both fun to me but I prefer sight fishing with a fly rod.
I’m here to find a boat and enjoy what this community has to offer.
Thanks.


----------



## Jaliby (Dec 9, 2021)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. I thought you had moved to the East Coast.


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Welcome. I thought you had moved to the East Coast.


I did. Stayed for 6 months surfed my azz off and enjoyed it. I’ve been back in Texas for over a year.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

SS06 said:


> Welcome


Thank ya!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

FlyBy said:


> Welcome!


Not going to lie but this site isn’t user friendly for me. Is there any way you can point me where to post a WTB. I’m trying to follow the rules which I’m already horrible at anyways. Every forum seems like it says “don’t post wtb”. Also, it says I’m not authorized to reply to comments in the classifieds. I already feel like I’m in time out here.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Did you catch that Tarpon in TX


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

KBTX said:


> Not going to lie but this site isn’t user friendly for me. Is there any way you can point me where to post a WTB. I’m trying to follow the rules which I’m already horrible at anyways. Every forum seems like it says “don’t post wtb”. Also, it says I’m not authorized to reply to comments in the classifieds. I already feel like I’m in time out here.



You can post WTB in the classified section.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Just get your post count up. What are you doing for a skiff these days?


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> Did you catch that Tarpon in TX


Islamorada


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Just get your post count up. What are you doing for a skiff these days?


Geez, well I’m currently searching. I had a sightfisher but it needed a repower. So I sold her thinking I’d get into another boat after this summer when they all went up for sale and bam!!! Boat prices are nuts. I guess I wasn’t expecting it. Saw my old boat the other day listed for 10 grand more than I sold it for. So now I’m just looking for a fixer upper.


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

FlyBy said:


> You can post WTB in the classified section.


I’m not allowed to post in the classified section 🤣


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

KBTX said:


> I’m not allowed to post in the classified section 🤣


Just post some more fish pics on this thread, until Your 20 posts are met!


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Loogie said:


> Just post some more fish pics on this thread, until Your 20 posts are met!


20 posts, then I can post in Classifieds??


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

KBTX said:


> 20 posts, then I can post in Classifieds??





FlyBy said:


> Welcome!


hi!


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Jaliby said:


> Welcome Aboard


Allllll abooooaard!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just cruise the for sale section and look over ones you are interested in.

Also, there is a FB group called Trick My Skiff that has some for sale.


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Just cruise the for sale section and look over ones you are interested in.
> 
> Also, there is a FB group called Trick My Skiff that has some for sale.


I’m pretty fluent with that group. The microskiff group too. I love this forum because it’s pretty straight forward with serious sellers. Ive seen the ones I’m interested in. I also saw the boat I sold 8 months ago that needed a repower and never got one listed for 10 more than I sold it for. I guess if people will pay the prices will continue to go up. I don’t want to be one of the ones with a 30k dollar 20 yr old boat in a year or two when everything goes back down. I know the perfect little gem for me is out there. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Still some good deals out there if you are patient and ready to pounce with cash.


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Still some good deals out there if you are patient and ready to pounce with cash.


Ready to pounce with cash 🙂


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Welcome and nice tarpon. Good luck on your skiff search


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Welcome and nice tarpon. Good luck on your skiff search


Thanks! I appreciate that.


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Loogie said:


> Just post some more fish pics on this thread, until Your 20 posts are met!


Ok, I made 22 posts. When I go to post and it gives me the category I can post in, it gives me one option which is “great deals”. Help.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You go


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> You go


I’m go’n!!!


----------



## FlyWeight (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey! I know you! 👋


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

FlyWeight said:


> Hey! I know you! 👋


Hiyeee , been hiding out for a min 🙂


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

KBTX said:


> I’m pretty fluent with that group. The microskiff group too. I love this forum because it’s pretty straight forward with serious sellers. Ive seen the ones I’m interested in. I also saw the boat I sold 8 months ago that needed a repower and never got one listed for 10 more than I sold it for. I guess if people will pay the prices will continue to go up. I don’t want to be one of the ones with a 30k dollar 20 yr old boat in a year or two when everything goes back down. I know the perfect little gem for me is out there. Thanks for your reply.


i just stopped by the dealer I bought my beavertail and they told me they could sell mine for 10k more than I paid for mine 4 years ago! Glad I got a ride!


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Drifter said:


> i just stopped by the dealer I bought my beavertail and they told me they could sell mine for 10k more than I paid for mine 4 years ago! Glad I got a ride!


For sure! Hang on to it. Prices are nuts. I think things will level out soon. I’m starting to see it with used vehicle prices. Lots are starting to fill up too. Seeing lots of boat prices slashed and lowered on Marketplace as well.


----------

